# Triple chainset



## winjim (15 Jan 2018)

I'm trying to put together a super low geared bike to carry my daughter around on. To that end I'm after a triple chainset. Something like a 28-38-48 ish, but down to a 26 inner ring would also be OK. 10 speed. So before I resort to ebay, has anybody got anything knocking around they might want shot of?

If it came with a bottom bracket that would be exceptionally cool.


----------

